# drug test anxiety



## femliona (Jul 26, 2005)

if i smoked a blunt on the 7th of july is it still in my system?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 26, 2005)

Depends on many factors. Your body weight, how much you smoked that day and prior. If you smoke a lot of grass it can stay inside your body for 60 days. Under normal conditions it takes about 10 days to get the THC out of your system. At least for a piss test. Hair testing is another story. I would say you should be ok.


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 26, 2005)

I love these kind of posts...
IMHO, if you're on probation/parole/house arrest, etc... and you're using any sort of drugs you deserve to get caught.
And if you're smoking blunts I bet you're a minor and shouldn't be smoking pot anyway....
If you can't do the time, don't do the crime and that includes your probation and/or parole........


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 26, 2005)

Little harsh don't you think? Not to mention judgemental


----------



## mariofromontario (Jul 26, 2005)

~ i would think yes. It shouldnt even be a crime in the first place.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 27, 2005)

how long weed stays in ur system depends on several things.

when u last smoked, how much u smoked that day and prior. ur weight and ur metabolism. 

if ur real skinny and have a fast metabolism, then it will leave ur system quicker than if ur fat and have a slow metabolism.

also since weed is fat soluble, it gets stored in ur fat. so if ur skinny it wont have as many places to store. but since it is fat soluble, dont work out at all untill after u take the UA, cuz if ur burning fat, then ur releasing more thc into ur system, and ur level will be higher. 

and if ur getting depserate, ive heard many things that i have no idea if they work, but they can never hurt. 

ive heard, drinking wheatgrass juice, like from jamba juice works, because wheatgrass is a natural detoxifier, also cranberry juice

and i heard that when ur peeing in the cup, pee for a little bit into the toilet and then during the middle of the stream, fill the cup, cuz most toxins come out and the beggining of the flow.

but yeah, mostly dont exercise


----------



## ickypitbull (Jul 28, 2005)

Harsh?? Reality is harsh my friend.
I personally spent a long period of time on probation, almost 10 years, never pissed dirty because I was willing to do what it takes to stay out of trouble, again, don't do the crime if you're not willing to pay the consequences...
Judgemental? Certainly, I am judgemental especially when I see a young man without the strength to do what needs to be done to make a future for himself...
MJ, unfortunatly IS illegal in the US and if you're in trouble with the law, why would you want to subject yourself to possible imprisonment just to get stoned? Why add more time to your sentence? Just do what it takes and act like an adult, the weed will always be there but everything on your record is a BIG strike against you. I only say these things because I speak from experience, it took a long time for me to get things back the way they belong after getting a felony conviction in 91 for possession of cocaine, and I still have to fight the stigma of being a "felon" everyday, even though I'm deeply involved in civic organisations, etc....
The best idea is to get clean and stay that way until you're off probation/parole, if you have a decent PO, just tell him/her you screwed up and smoked pot once, they really do appreciate honesty and unless you really fucked up to get put where you are there's a great chance nothing will come of it except more tests, if you DON'T say anything and get caught, it'll piss them off more and add to your sentence and maybe get you thrown in jail.....
I know I come across as an ******* on this issue, but I stand by what I say and I practice what I preach, like I said, I've been there, done that...Do what you want, you're going to anyway....Good luck with whatever you decide to do.....


----------



## Columbian Connection (Jul 28, 2005)

For one, who in the hell said this person is under age? No one but you. Who said they were in trouble with the law? No one but you. So yeh your harsh and judgemental and you assume to much. In any case it's none of your business. All the person wanted was some honest info. For all you know the dude could be going for a job where they take away your right and dignity to piss in a cup to get a job.

You sound like a narc.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 28, 2005)

whos this ickypitbull, is he this forums counselor or what? I agree with columbian you do sound like a narc big time.


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 4, 2005)

If I sound like a narc to you, it's time to quit smoking......
If he is going for a job he needs to piss for, he knew it in plenty of time to clean his system out, thus, it's an easy assumption to make that he is indeed on probation/parole.....
If you look BIZZY, you'll see that I was an original member of this site before the change to the new format, I'm also an original member of more grow sites then you've ever seen, i imagine.....
Now, I'll make this guess, you BIZZY, are maybe 20 and very foolish for your age,Columbian is mid 20's, with good experience and a great mind for growing, he may make a good grower some day.
You though, BIZZY are a troll and I will waste no more time on you, even though I do love a good troll bait, good luck in your future BIZZY, you're gonna need it........
I take your critisism with tongue in cheek, Columbian because as I said before I know I come across as very harsh and judgemental, that's who I am and I will not change it, especially when it comes to testing which I feel is an invasion of our rights. I say if a business owner wants to test me before he hires me, his ass had better be right there pissing in a cup beside me........
I personally would much rather work with people who smoke then someone who's coming in after a hard nights drinking, still sweating out the booze, half drunk, etc., that's why my company will not hire drinkers but we'll be more then happy to hire any stoner who wants a job..........


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 4, 2005)

Man I wish I was in my 20's again. Those days looonnnng gone.



"Columbian is mid 20's, with good experience and a great mind for growing, he may make a good grower some day."


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 4, 2005)

that's why my company will not hire drinkers but we'll be more then happy to hire any stoner who wants a job..........[/QUOTE]

I just got laid off. You close to Detroit? I need a job bad!


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry Columbian, unless you want to move to Vermont you'll have to find something else......
Then if you've got a CDL you're set, we'll be waiting for you.......
Well, you maybe out of your 20's but I still think you've got a growers mind.....


----------

